# Reviews on Stallion saddles? do you get what you pay for? Or is it a good deal?



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I am shopping around, and since I cant afford to drop 4 grand on my dream saddle I am looking to buy something cheap to last a few years. I have been shopping ebay.. and stallion saddles are a great price. Anyone know anything about this brand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

yukontanya said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am shopping around, and since I cant afford to drop 4 grand on my dream saddle I am looking to buy something cheap to last a few years. I have been shopping ebay.. and stallion saddles are a great price. Anyone know anything about this brand?
> 
> Thanks in advance


An all leather Saddle that weighs 22 lbs? Something is wrong

It has a fiberglass tree with rawhide covering, those trees are hollow which is a bad sign.

I would look for a used Saddle if that is your price range.


.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have one. I HATE it. I bought a 20" saddle, but didn't realize that meant it was going to have an 8" gullet. It's way to big for my horse. Guess people think that if you need a saddle with a large seat you have to be riding draft horses. 

The saddle itself is...okay...sort of. It's cheaply made so it won't hold up very long. It fits my girl so poorly that I really haven't ridden in it. I did through it on the propane tank and sat in the seat, it seemed comfortable enough, but for the price - it's just not worth it.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't buy one! Buy used! You can go to ebay and on the left, check "Used" and you can bid on a saddle and maybe get a really good deal. I would also check Craiglook.com and type in what you're looking for. I found tons on there! Horseclicks.com too!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys! I wont be buying stallion brand... I think buying used might be the way to go Thanks again


----------



## BarrelRacer1414 (Jan 4, 2015)

I own a stallion saddle its been going amazing for 2 and a half years. Very very comfy and fits my horse amazing doesn't cost an arm and a leg either. I LOVE my saddle no doubt I will be buying another super comfy for me and my horse. Nice leather and amazing detail I have a nice oink rhinestone one 275 dollars best buy ever


----------

